# How to: enable coming/leaving home lights on 2007 TT



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

As above, I enabled this the other day and thought it would be useful to post details here.

VCDS is required.

Firstly, 'Select Control Module' and then go to '09 Cent Elect':



















Go to 'Coding 07' and then 'Long Coding Helper':



















Stay in byte 0 and enable bits 5 and 7:










Close the window, and press 'Do It!'.

Then press 'Adaption 10' and select 'Coming-Home Time' from the dropdown:










Enter the number of seconds into 'New Value' and press 'Save'. Select 'Leaving-Home Time' from the dropdown and do the same again:










Press 'Done, Go Back', then 'Close Controller, Go Back', then 'Go Back' to finish.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Usual advice applies, use VCDS at your own risk. Complete a scan before touching anything and take note of the original coding in case you need to revert to it.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Another note: 
This is for cars 2007 - 2009 ( pre facelift )

2006 cars is also the same coding but require an earth tap on 
block "E" pin "12" of the cem

2010 cars onwards isn't possible without rain / light sensor

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

ReTTro fit said:


> 2006 cars is also the same coding but require an earth tap on
> block "E" pin "12" of the cem
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


Mine is a 2006 one, and no need for that ! just the coding!


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

ReTTro fit said:


> Another note:
> This is for cars 2007 - 2009 ( pre facelift )
> 
> 2006 cars is also the same coding but require an earth tap on
> ...


Thanks for adding that, I wasn't sure what differences there were, hence just said 2007

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

I was looking to enable this on my 2009 RS, however the options are different and when I enabled them nothing changed when locking/unlocking the car:









I tried all combinations but nothing changed?

What am I missing?
Andy


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

ADB said:


> I was looking to enable this on my 2009 RS, however the options are different and when I enabled them nothing changed when locking/unlocking the car:
> 
> I tried all combinations but nothing changed?
> 
> ...


I thought mine weren't working on my 2009 RS until I realised the lights need to be set to AUTO for them to work.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Added to KB. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

Stueyturn said:


> ADB said:
> 
> 
> > I was looking to enable this on my 2009 RS, however the options are different and when I enabled them nothing changed when locking/unlocking the car:
> ...


Hmm.... I don't have auto lights on my RS - just DRL, sidelights and the main headlights :?:

Andy


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

ADB said:


> Stueyturn said:
> 
> 
> > ADB said:
> ...


Auto lights/wipers was an option, if you look at cars that have it fitted you will see a sensor under the rear view mirror


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

tdi_van said:


> ReTTro fit said:
> 
> 
> > 2006 cars is also the same coding but require an earth tap on
> ...


Must be a later module shared with the 07


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

ADB said:


> I was looking to enable this on my 2009 RS, however the options are different and when I enabled them nothing changed when locking/unlocking the car:
> 
> I tried all combinations but nothing changed?
> 
> ...


Your car maybe 2009 / 59 but looking at the long coding you have a 8P0 907 063 B 
module which is the facelift module, therefore it isn't possible on your car 
You'd require the rain / light sensor, auto light switch, auto mirror and a new windscreen


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

ReTTro fit said:


> Must be a later module shared with the 07


dont know, my car was made in july 2006, and arrive to portugal in august 2006 to the dealer ( delivered to owner in 21-11-2006).


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

2006 was just in the change for the modules 
You'll note that there a 8P0 part number which is from the A3 
Some early tts had the 2005 module from the A3 which required the tap / ground

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------

